# Black bassleri breeding - Update 09/10/06



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Found this interesting little clutch of wigglers under the cocohut in one of our two black bassleri vivs....clearly alive and kicking.










Picture of the viv....a single pair in a 29 gallon setup










Photo of the male in the viv above the egg clutch viv calling away this morning....the green doesn't come out as well as I would like....in person these frogs are nothing short of spectacular looking.










These frogs were obtained as subadults from Sean Stewart in early May and started calling within a few weeks of arrival.

Guess I should go out of town more often :wink: 

Bill


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Curse you Bill!!!! Foiled again!!!! (as far is i know mine havent laid yet)

Anyways congrats....great job.....sign me up when you let some go


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Careful with the tads when they break their front legs, mine used to drown in a teaspoon full of water. I used to put them in a terrarium after about 2 or 3 days of this happening with no bad results.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

What a beautiful frog, and what a HUGE clutch


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

As a way of partially addressing questions about the black bassleri size, here is a photo comparison of the calling male shown above versus a US quarter....he didn't totally cooperate and had his body a bit angled upwards so he is somewhat longer than he appears. But hopefully it gives people an idea of size.

Bill


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks Bill....and congrats!!

Shawn


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

markpulawski said:


> Careful with the tads when they break their front legs, mine used to drown in a teaspoon full of water. I used to put them in a terrarium after about 2 or 3 days of this happening with no bad results.


Mark,

Yeah this seems to be an Epi signature....I've seen the same with tricolors so these tads will go into slanted setups as soon as front legs are ready to pop.

Bill


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Update on the bassleri...I removed the dish from the viv a few hours ago and flooded it. Tadpoles are hatching out right and left and looking pretty vigorous. 

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement and hopefully others who received these imports will also have breeding success so that we can get this species/morph firmly established in the hobby. 

Bill


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Nice !! Good job ! Hope to be hearing alot of these in the comming months from other members 8) 
Zaparo are the same as far as drowning , you have to have them out of the water a soon as you start to see elbows .
Happy frogging , 
Darren Meyer


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nice, and congrats on the massive clutch. Keep us updated with pics, and best of luck rearing these guys.

Adam


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Congrats and they look awesome! Don't be afraid to share with us people over here in Denver (ie. ME) when you get those froglets hopping around!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

btw im gonna put coco huts in everything now....maybe thats whats been holding me back  Mine dont really have a good water feature either though....i figured i still had time cuz they were young...but i guess they mature and get down faster then thought.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

NOT FAIR! Mine are calling... but they need a better home. I hoping to get time to get their larger tank going soon.

Congrats!


----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

I need to get me some of those, they are GORGEOUS!!! Congrats on the success and can't wait to see some froglets


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Second clutch of eggs under the coco hut in one of the vivs....only bad news is that my other putative pair appears to be two males since they were both up in an elevated position on wood this morning and calling while facing each other. The odd thing is that I'm not certain that I've ever heard calling from the male-female viv that is producing the eggs...yet the other viv calls constantly. Perhaps that is sufficient to stimulate breeding in the viv below them?

Bill


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I took this picture of the male with their 3rd clutch tonight right before I pulled it.










Bill


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Bill,
With that many eggs in one clutch, does the female look overly fat before she lays that many eggs?

I want some of those frogs!!! Keep us up to date on their progress.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank god for that petco sale


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Steve,

The female is the more secretive of the pair and I tend to see her more often after they have bred though I did catch them under the cocohut this time....somewhat hard to assess her size as the male was piled up on top of her.

She is somewhat larger than the male though not as pronounced as you see with adult trivittatus. I would assume that she takes on a bit more swollen appearance prior to laying but given the body build, it is probably fairly subtle. I keep observing them and learning more as the days go by...

Bill


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Bill your killing me...

I just put a pair in a 29gal yesterday so maybe they will lay for me... I think my other two are both females.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Kyle,

I have two unpaired males....maybe we should swap our extras.

Bill


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Not a bad idea...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

hey dont forget about me....both mine are boys ;(


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

i`ve got a better idea, you could both sell me one of your extras. :lol:


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

*frogs*

Aaron, I second that motion :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

Love those Epi's...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Havent seen many Black Bassleri offered lately....just thought i'd revive this old thread and see if some info on current efforts comes to light


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

My three are just getting into breeding age now... we shall see what happens...


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Mine just laid there 6th clutch. The first few clutches were good and I got lots of tads. However, the tads appeared to be pretty picky as most of them would not eat anything I tried to feed them. Some lasted longer than others, but 99% of them eventually died. I do have one in a walkout tank right now that just popped front arms, and it has SLS. The past 2 clutches were all bad. So we will see how this latest clutch goes.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well good luck to both of ya, i still wanna get my boy paired up


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Bill any updated pics?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

What temps are you guys having breeding success at?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

My breeders are on the low rack so the temp tends to run between 70-75 degrees.

Bill


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Does that range include a night time drop? Do fresh eggs look "milky"? 

I should also ask if you've seen any "seasonal" breeding behavior with them too?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes the 70 degrees speaks to the night time drop...my frog room tends to stay 'warm' due to the well insulated nature of my basement  plus lights from 100 vivs warming it during the day.

Newly laid Epip eggs tend to look whitish only to darken up if they are fertile. 

I haven't noticed any seasonality in general. They lay fairly regularly and I pull tads when I notice them deposited in the water source...

In fairness I have all kinds of Epips blasting out calls during the day and I suspect without having hard data that may be a factor in why my Epips (Trivs, Bassleri, etc.) breed on a regular basis. It certainly appears to fire up the Trivs for sure. Given that I have some non-mated but vocal male Bassleri who call all the time they might be 'egging' the mated pair on so to speak.

Bill


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Bill, really appreciate the input. Maybe I need 1 of your extra males to get things rolling, I'm thinking I ended up with a 1.3! After 2 years with only a single bad clutch of eggs my patience is getting low


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

JL-Exotics said:


> Thanks Bill, really appreciate the input. Maybe I need 1 of your extra males to get things rolling, I'm thinking I ended up with a 1.3! After 2 years with only a single bad clutch of eggs my patience is getting low


Well if you wanna send me one of your females, i'll hook you up on offspring if i get any...my boy is lonely ;(


----------

